

My Vine Feature Request: Let Me Playback My Life - dmor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSpXP5kROjw&feature=youtu.be

======
oliverluk
Great video! And you could give Weavly a try - we're an easy online video
editor and support Vine since Wednesday this week! Here is great video mashup
made with scenes taken during the first week of Vine:
<http://weavly.com/watch/k1bhGlloSwb>

